# List of thing you carry along on a hunt for predators.



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This may not be the place for this subject but, What do you carry with you, on short trips which are ones that you only walk a few yards and then long ones that you may cover a mile or more. I have what I think i need and will list it later, go ahead and teach me and others out there who may be trying to figure it out.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Short trip... A gun, a leatherman tool, drag rope, some calls, small first aide kit, and a seat.

Long hikes, same as above plus a water bottle, and some cliff bars.

When I stay in one spot all day. I will take the same as above also.

If I am hunting a large area I do not know well ( which is not very often). A map, and compass are added.

This all fits in a small fanny pack except the gun and the seat. The seat clips on my belt. This year I will try a ladder for some spots too.


----------



## Perry Stalker (Jul 8, 2012)

Other than the above stuff, I always bring a flashlight and baking soda in a small bottle to figure out the wind direction.

Sent from my Xperia Active.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bring one of Prairewolf's calls, paper clip, rubber band and a lenght of rope.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Shotgun + extra shells
Hand calls
Spitfire
Flashlight
Knife
Monocular
Water bottle
Power bar
Coyote sling
If I'm going out far I bring a small survival kit and compass.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course I forgot to say flashlight. I carry one of those too.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Toilette paper


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I seem to have a longer list than you folks do. Short trip, a couple of sets: water, calls, ammo, first aid kit,flash light,wind drift powder, cell phone, snack stuff,binoculars, and in the winter snow cleats or snow shoes, light cord and duct tape.
Long trip: all of above and 2-qts of water, hand warmers, extra gloves GPS and may be a shovel. 
On snowmobiles: all of the above plus suravial gear which is extra gloves, hand warmers, space blankets, tarp, cups and pot for heating or making water. rope, and a come along that uses rope instead of steel cable, light cord, a cammo cover for the snowmachine.
I guess I do carry more than most people do. I have never needed the extra stuff for survial situations. Yes I was a boy scout too


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Knapper if I were hunting country as big as yours.... I might bring more stuff too.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

for me it is rifle and ammo
shotgun and ammo
pistol
seat
calls
quick clot
knife
water
food
drag rope
map
compass


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

shooting sticks,seat, turkey vest with hand calls ,flashlight,gloves ,mask,wind direction powder,knife, 45acp, rifle, binos. Water is left in truck with camera. Oh and H&R 9 shot 22lr revolver 4" barrel to dispatch any wounded.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always carry a multi tool in addition to all the regular stuff. I take the same to all but the occassional stand that is close to the truck. That way I don't have to worry if i have everything. It all stays in the back pack when i get home. I replenish the ammo and recharge the batteries and I'm good to go.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Short trip... A gun, a leatherman tool, drag rope, some calls, small first aide kit, and a seat.
> 
> Long hikes, same as above plus a water bottle, and some cliff bars.
> 
> ...


 You forgot the MOST important thing ever---almost!!! TOILET PAPER---ya never know!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's in the truck ! If I have to go that suddenly something ain't right.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> That's in the truck ! If I have to go that suddenly something ain't right.


 Dont know about you but I have on occasion been woke up in a deep sleep by a mean stomach cramp from nowhere. Same in the woods, so I take no chances anymore. I even place it off the roll of course inside a ziplock bag to keep dry. Better to not need this particular item than lose a pair of underwear----been there done that.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

both are good items to carry just don't get them mixed up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Dont know about you but I have on occasion been woke up in a deep sleep by a mean stomach cramp from nowhere. Same in the woods, so I take no chances anymore. I even place it off the roll of course inside a ziplock bag to keep dry. Better to not need this particular item than lose a pair of underwear----been there done that.


If you have a food saver/vacuum packer they work great for storing that type of stuff, flattens it out to near nothing. I do that with extra gloves and socks on long hikes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent idea Don. I used to carry paper towels for emergency up in the northern woods and all kinds of necessary things like a compass and extra food,water,knife,multi-tool,lights(extra batteries) and believe it or not one of those small silver sided emergency/fire blankets. It was real easy to get lost 2 miles into the swamps up there. Around here I don't carry much but the essentials as I'm too close to civilization to worry.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Around here I don't carry much but the essentials as *I'm too close to civilization to worry.*


You know there's no such thing right?

I keep everything in a small bag so short or long trip it's pretty much all the same.
Spitfire
Decoy
TP
Whistle
Compass
Batteries
Hand calls
Energy bar
Space blanket
Drink (size varies)
Binoculars
Rangefinder

Gun w/ ammo hopefully

Buddy when I can.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, civilization is a general word. I'm a little less prepared is all when hunting near home.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> You know there's no such thing right?
> 
> I keep everything in a small bag so short or long trip it's pretty much all the same.
> Spitfire
> ...


I hope you let your buddy out of the bag when you get out there.......


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I hope you let your buddy out of the bag when you get out there.......


Only after I've shot one. I don't want him getting all the glory.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ralph, Ask me why I always wear an undershirt....... LOL Yupp


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod takes the cake for funniest post on this thread. SG we will only believe it when we see pic's....... with a receipt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Haven't been out doing any serious predator hunting yet, but this is the list I've made for my first outing:........................................ Hand calls Knife Water Cellphone Compass 1/8 pound rock for long range "shot", 1/4 pound rock for close range "shot" a full 1 pound rock to dispatch any wounded animals. A drag rope or sled to haul all my kills out with. If I've missed anything please let me know so I can add it to my list. If you're a new member on here, for heavens sake ignore this list!!! NOTE: this list will be updated soon!


Not to criticize, Stonegod.........OK to criticize..Your rock choice is all wrong you need to reverse your choices an 1/8lb rock will fun out of energy far to soon. Even with your saquatch length arms you'll never get the velocity for a clean kill on those longer shots.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahahahahaha! I love it!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I forgot the multi tool and the knife as well. I use a bug out bag for the close in and a pack and a bug out bag for the longer trips. On a snow machine I carry a set of saddle bags type set up as well as the other bags which are fastened on to the machine.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would most likly stay at a lodge and ride out from there and check out certain areas each day. It is not hard to put 100 miles on a machine in a day and to carry gear for staying out over night would require a sled or two for all of the gear. I have the gear but have not gotten that far along in the hunting. Most of the time I make day trips and it takes about 2.5 hours to drive to the start of the area to hunt. It can be a long way between lodges and places to get meals. I have to have someone with me or my wife will not let me go and I do it on the time I have off during the week and not on the weekend, so it makes getting someone with the time off that I would go with.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

My car is usually within 1 mile, so I don't carry with me too much, I leave most in the jeep. But usually water, ammo, knife, handgun,foxpro, plastic bag, rubber gloves, decoy, phone and shooting stick. In the car first aid kit, lots of water, toilet paper, hunting knife, more ammo, coffee, most of the time a cereal bar.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I need to buy a multi tool, the leatherman I have I do not want to use it as I bought it for my grandfather about 18 years ago and got it back when he passed away.

Which multi tool you guys use ?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Gun
Calls
Tp
Lighter
Bailer twine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hunt on the farm that I live on/near so what ever's in the coat pocket or vehicle I'm in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

loic said:


> I need to buy a multi tool, the leatherman I have I do not want to use it as I bought it for my grandfather about 18 years ago and got it back when he passed away.
> 
> Which multi tool you guys use ?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


I have a Gerber.

I'd use grandpa's..I think he'd want it that way.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I have a Gerber.
> 
> I'd use grandpa's..I think he'd want it that way.


Probably, but I don't want to damage it.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

loic said:


> I need to buy a multi tool, the leatherman I have I do not want to use it as I bought it for my grandfather about 18 years ago and got it back when he passed away.
> 
> Which multi tool you guys use ?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


I like the leatherman wingman. The pocket clip is nice. The locking blade that swings out without opening the entire tool is great. Not a ton of tools. Perfect for this guy.


----------

